# Java 6 kompilierte programme laufen die auch unter JRE 1.4.x



## PELLE (20. Mai 2007)

oder gibts das Probleme?


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (20. Mai 2007)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber afaik sollte alles laufen, was nicht Klassen und Methoden verwendet, die es erst nach 1.4.x gab (das ist ja klar), aber die sind in den Javadocs normalerweise gekennzeichnet. Der ganze neue syntaktische Zucker sollte gehen, aber halt nur auf nem neueren Compiler compilierbar sein.


----------



## PELLE (20. Mai 2007)

äh jetzt hast mich verwirrt... natürlich comile ich auf java 6 damit die features auch jeder incl. java 1.4 user nutzen kann. Wenn ich in einen splash screen von java 6 benutze läuft das dann auch auf java 1.4 jre ?


----------



## André B. (20. Mai 2007)

Wenn du den Splash selbst gebastelst hat und der keine Klassen oder Methoden von Java 6 benutzt, könnte es gehen.
Mfg André


----------



## PELLE (20. Mai 2007)

PELLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich in einen splash screen von java 6 benutze läuft das dann auch auf java 1.4 jre ?



lies doch meine Aussage bitte richtig!  Es kann doch net sein, dass java 6 kompilierte applikationen nur mit JRE 6 laufen. Das wäre ziemlich assi  :lol:  ok falls doch muss halt JRE 6 vorraussetzung sein ist mir jetzt doch schnuppe wer seine automatische java aktualisierung abbricht...


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (20. Mai 2007)

Java Aktualisierung? *debian benutz*


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mai 2007)

PELLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PELLE hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suchfunktion benutzen, sich mit den Basics beschäftigen und logisch nachdenken würde auch helfen.

Wenn du Teile der API benutzt, die mit Java 6 neu hinzu gekommen sind, dann ist es nur logisch, dass das Programm auch nur mit nem 6er JRE läuft. Ich kann mein Pferd auch nicht mit SuperPlus betanken...

Und dann gibts auf Kommandozeile und in den IDEs auch noch Einstlellungen bzgl. des erzeugten Bytecodes. 6er Bytecode läuft auch bei ausschließlicher Benutzung alter API nicht auf nem älteren JRE, so wenig wie Vista 64 auf einem 386er läuft...

Merke also: Bastelst du dir Programme, ohne nachzudenken und meckerst hinterher, dass sie nicht auf älteren JREs laufen, sitzt der Fehler *vor* dem Rechner und nirgendswo anders.


----------



## PELLE (20. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Merke also: Bastelst du dir Programme, ohne nachzudenken und meckerst hinterher, dass sie nicht auf älteren JREs laufen, sitzt der Fehler *vor* dem Rechner und nirgendswo anders.



Ich habe keine Programme gebastelt ohne vorher nachzudenken daher ja auch dieser Thread... Nun bin ich dankbar für die Aufklärung und dass ich als Fehler vor dem PC abgestempelt werde.

Gebe ich java 1.6 oder java 6 in der Suche ein kommt gar nichts tja warum wohl.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mai 2007)

Weil du falsch suchst.

Ein seit Deep Thought altbekanntes Problem...


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

ein besserer suchbegriff wäre z.B. "abwärtskompatibel"


----------



## mephi (20. Mai 2007)

/me weiß auch nichts von einer automatischen java aktualisierung unter win.. 
habe ewig noch 1.5 benutzt und nie eine meldung bekommen


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Diese exisitiert aber sowohl unter Windows als auch Linux. Im Falle von Linux übernimmt das der Paketmanager, bei Windows läuft ein Prozess (kann ich nicht überprüfen, aber ich glaube der hieß jusched.exe  ???:L ).


----------



## mephi (20. Mai 2007)

der updatet aber nur innerhalb einer java version, oder? also nicht von 5 auf 6


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2007)

bei mir schon


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (20. Mai 2007)

Nunja... Leider ist das JRE und das JDK momentan noch im Zwein non-free von Debian - und der ist bei mir nicht standardmäßig aktiviert, sondern nur ganz wenige ausgewählte programme dürfen da rein, und die werden auch nicht automatisch aktualisiert, aber ist ja egal, ich hab java 6... Und ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund, nicht java 6 zu haben.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nunja... Leider ist das JRE und das JDK momentan noch im Zwein non-free von Debian


Bei Debian kann das auch noch eine Weile so bleiben  :wink:


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (20. Mai 2007)

Ja. Aber leider ja noch zurecht...


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Warum zu Recht? Java ist mittlerweile komplett OpenSource


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (20. Mai 2007)

Weil OpenSource nicht das selbe ist, wie Frei. Ich mein, SUN ist darum bemüht, den Code frei zu machen, aber noch ist es halt leider nicht so... Und Debian nimmt es da genau.

Aber gut, dass es OpenSource ist... Wäre es nämlich nicht OpenSource, würd ich es garnicht erst installieren (ich hab nur GAAANZ wenige ClosedSource sachen installiert - ist doch auch alles Spyware... Warum sonst sollte es sonst closed source sein).

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mich das in Debian auch ein wenig aufregt, dass es nur Frei und Nichtfrei gibt (also Contrib ist ja im Grunde frei, Contrib ist eh Schwachsinn imho - Contrib sollte ursprünglich sein, was Abhängigkeiten in Non-Free hat, dass auch SNES-Emulatoren, etc., Contrib sind, macht imho keinen Sinn, wie dem auch sei...). Also ne eigene Sparte für "Nichtfrei, aber kostenlos und opensource" wäre gut.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil OpenSource nicht das selbe ist, wie Frei. Ich mein, SUN ist darum bemüht, den Code frei zu machen, aber noch ist es halt leider nicht so... Und Debian nimmt es da genau.


Deshalb ist es entgegen SUNs ursprünglicher Pläne auch nicht die CDDL, sondern die GPL geworden.
Auch ein Debian User kann inzwischen beruhigt zuschlagen  :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mai 2007)

Man kann es mit allem auch übertreiben. Ich mache mit meiner Freundin auch nicht dauernd Lügendetektortests. Ebenso hatte ich auch nie Skrupel eine Sun VM auf nem Debian zu installieren. Am Ende ist der Sinn der Übung ein lauffähiges System und nicht die Erleuchtung und Einkehr ins Nirwana.

Der letzte der mir in Bezug auf Open Source so militant daherkam wurde gefeuert und von seiner Frau und den Kinder verlassen, als er wegen Paranoia in die Klapse kam...


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (21. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der letzte der mir in Bezug auf Open Source so militant daherkam wurde gefeuert und von seiner Frau und den Kinder verlassen, als er wegen Paranoia in die Klapse kam...


Ich arbeite noch nicht und bin noch nicht verheiratet  :bae: . Und das mit der Klapse bezweifle ich.

Debian nimmt es genau. Aber die Java VM ist open source, also installier ich sie... Flash hab ich aber z.B. nicht mehr installiert (früher hab ich das auch gemacht).

Die Philosophie ist ganz einfach: Warum sollte jemand den Quellcode von seinem Programm nicht offenlegen wollen? Doch nur, weil er auf meinem PC Dinge machen will, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann... Also -> Spyware!

Aber man kann darüber denken, wie man will.


----------



## madboy (21. Mai 2007)

> Die Philosophie ist ganz einfach: Warum sollte jemand den Quellcode von seinem Programm nicht offenlegen wollen? Doch nur, weil er auf meinem PC Dinge machen will, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann... Also -> Spyware!


Mir geht es z.B. gegen den Strich wenn ich als verdächtig gelte, nur weil ich meine Mails/Festplatte/wasauchimmer verschlüssele. Was ich sagen will: wer etwas nicht öffentlich zeigen will hat nicht zwangsläufigerweise was zu verstecken.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin auch ein Freund von freier Software und habe auch lieber die Sourcen auf dem Rechner (obwohl ich sie mir selten anschaue). Allerdings kann ich Firmen verstehen, die ihre Sourcen nicht offenlegen wollen und halte an der Unschuldsvermutung fest.

Gruß,
madboy


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (21. Mai 2007)

madboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir geht es z.B. gegen den Strich wenn ich als verdächtig gelte, nur weil ich meine Mails/Festplatte/wasauchimmer verschlüssele. Was ich sagen will: wer etwas nicht öffentlich zeigen will hat nicht zwangsläufigerweise was zu verstecken.


Erstens verschlüssele ich meine Festplatte selber... Aber das tue ich auf *meinem eigenen* Computer. Da darf ich machen, was ich will. Der Grund, warum ich das tue, ist, um jeglichem Zugang zu meinem Rechner durch unbefugte Personen zumindest in Physischer hinsicht vorzubeugen.



			
				madboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin auch ein Freund von freier Software und habe auch lieber die Sourcen auf dem Rechner (obwohl ich sie mir selten anschaue). Allerdings kann ich Firmen verstehen, die ihre Sourcen nicht offenlegen wollen und halte an der Unschuldsvermutung fest.


Ich verstehe es auch... Sie wollen Dinge verbergen... Dinge, die ich auf *meinem* Rechner laufen lasse. Ich meine... Auf einem Rechner, der nicht an ein Netzwerk angeschlossen ist, das ins Internet kommt, ist das ok... Aber... Sobald es darum geht, dass Daten von mir weitergesendet werden... Nunja...
Ich bin ja freigiebig und es ist auch nicht so, dass ich sooo viel zu verbergen hätte, und mein PC ist vermutlich leicht zu cracken, aber... Ich will halt schon gerne wissen, das man mit meinen Daten macht. Sry, da bin ich einfach so.

Außerdem gab es meines Wissens bereits Fälle, wo soetwas passiert ist. Ob es nun irgendwelche relevanten Daten sind, oder nicht, ist dabei nicht wichtig. Fakt ist: Ich will nicht, dass jemand an Daten von mir kommt, ohne dass ich davon weiß.

Wie dem auch sei... Dass Programme Geld kosten in bestimmten Fällen... Meinetwegen... Oder dass Software nicht frei ist... Ok... Seh ich ein... Gibts halt, find ich nicht gut, aber es ist auch nicht schlimm... Aber... Dass sie closed source ist, ist für mich unmöglich. Und da lass ich nicht mit mir reden.

Wie ich schon sagte, man kann anderer Meinung sein. Ich habe bisher jedenfalls noch keinen triftigen Grund für ClosedSource gefunden.


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kannst du bezweifeln wier du lustig bist. Er war mein Arbeitskollege und von daher nehme ich mir heraus zu behaupten, es besser zu wissen als du 



			
				schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> madboy hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				madboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verstehe es auch... Sie wollen Dinge verbergen... Dinge, die ich auf *meinem* Rechner laufen lasse. Ich meine... Auf einem Rechner, der nicht an ein Netzwerk angeschlossen ist, das ins Internet kommt, ist das ok... Aber... Sobald es darum geht, dass Daten von mir weitergesendet werden... Nunja...



Ich glaube Unwissenheit fördert Paranoia. Es gibt weltweit einen ganzen Arsch voll Geeks und/oder Profis, die nichts anderes tun als Software daraufhin zu überprüfen, was sie so an Daten empfangen und versenden. Solche Larifari-Pseudo-Argumente ins Feld zu führen ist nicht besonders clever in einem Bereich, wo alles detereministisch ist.



> Ich bin ja freigiebig und es ist auch nicht so, dass ich sooo viel zu verbergen hätte, und mein PC ist vermutlich leicht zu cracken, aber... Ich will halt schon gerne wissen, das man mit meinen Daten macht. Sry, da bin ich einfach so.



Und schon hast du dir aus deiner Vermutung eine Tatsache gestrickt. 



> Außerdem gab es meines Wissens bereits Fälle, wo soetwas passiert ist. Ob es nun irgendwelche relevanten Daten sind, oder nicht, ist dabei nicht wichtig. Fakt ist: Ich will nicht, dass jemand an Daten von mir kommt, ohne dass ich davon weiß.



Das will keiner. Aber lass mich raten: Du gehst nicht über einen Anonymizer ins Netz, du besitzt ein Handy das die meiste Zeit eingeschaltet ist und du bist auf allerlei Websites registriert...



> Wie dem auch sei... Dass Programme Geld kosten in bestimmten Fällen... Meinetwegen... Oder dass Software nicht frei ist... Ok... Seh ich ein... Gibts halt, find ich nicht gut, aber es ist auch nicht schlimm... Aber... Dass sie closed source ist, ist für mich unmöglich. Und da lass ich nicht mit mir reden.



Offensichtlich. Ist oft das letzte was man von denen hört, die keine Argumente haben 



> Wie ich schon sagte, man kann anderer Meinung sein. Ich habe bisher jedenfalls noch keinen triftigen Grund für ClosedSource gefunden.



Du hast vermutlich auch nicht gesucht und willst ja eh nicht mit dir reden lassen. Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf...


----------



## Roar (21. Mai 2007)

wie läufts eigentlich mit klötzi auf der treppe? gibs schon ne final? :lol:


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (21. Mai 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie läufts eigentlich mit klötzi auf der treppe? gibs schon ne final? :lol:


Wie ich schon sagte, bin ich  zu C++ umgestiegen, aber C++ ist scheiße, ich steig grad wieder auf Java um, d.h., es wird wohl früher oder später ein neues Release geben... Aber noch kein final release... Das wäre vielleicht schneller gegangen, wenn man mir in meinem damaligen Thread geholfen hätte - immerhin ist das hier ja "Die Java-Community, in der einem garantiert geholfen wird." Außerdem - was wahr ist muss wahr bleiben - hieß es "klotzi auf die treppe", soweit ich mich erinnere.

Btw... Wären die Admins hier nicht so unfähig, wäre mein Account bereits gelöscht - ich habe mehrmals darum gebeten. Da er es jetzt aber nicht ist, poste ich eben wieder. Eigentlich hab ich ja mit nem flood gedroht, falls er nicht gelöscht wird, aber ich bin eben zu freundlich...


----------



## Roar (21. Mai 2007)

schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich hab ich ja mit nem flood gedroht, falls er nicht gelöscht wird, aber ich bin eben zu freundlich...


tja sie kommen eben alle zurück: schoppi, hackl, ... :roll:


----------



## Tellerrand (21. Mai 2007)

schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verstehe es auch... Sie wollen Dinge verbergen... Dinge, die ich auf *meinem* Rechner laufen lasse. Ich meine... Auf einem Rechner, der nicht an ein Netzwerk angeschlossen ist, das ins Internet kommt, ist das ok... Aber... Sobald es darum geht, dass Daten von mir weitergesendet werden... Nunja...


Nur weil CocaCola seine Geheimformel nicht öffentlich macht ist da noch lange kein Gift drin.
Es gibt so viele Gründe warum man Quellcode nicht veröffentlichen sollte, da muss es nicht der sein, den du dir rauspickst.
Para ... Para ... Paranoid



			
				schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Btw... Wären die Admins hier nicht so unfähig, wäre mein Account bereits gelöscht - ich habe mehrmals darum gebeten. Da er es jetzt aber nicht ist, poste ich eben wieder. Eigentlich hab ich ja mit nem flood gedroht, falls er nicht gelöscht wird, aber ich bin eben zu freundlich...


Weiter so Admins ... ignoriert ihn.
Mal schauen ob er sich traut  :lol:


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (21. Mai 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tja sie kommen eben alle zurück: schoppi, hackl, ...


Wer ist hackl? Ausserdem bin ich nicht zurueckgekommen... Ich war im Grunde nie weg... hatte mich nur etwas weniger mit Java beschoeftigt.

Wie dem auch sei... Es gibt sinnvolle Java-Foren, in denen nicht so arrogante Pseudoprofis wie "Roar" rummodden. In denen hab ich hin und wieder was gepostet. Ausserdem war ich in verschiedenen Chats diesbezueglich. Seltsamerweise wurde mir da auch immer geholfen. Ich hab inzwischen sehr viele verschiedene Kollisionsmodelle (um mal an das damalige Thema anzuknuepfen) kennengelernt, und probier einige aus... Das waere hier auch gegangen, wenn nicht einige Leute nur aufs Flamen ausgewesen waeren.



			
				Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur weil CocaCola seine Geheimformel nicht öffentlich macht ist da noch lange kein Gift drin.


Du weisst schon, woher Coca Cola seinen Namen hat, oder? Und gab es nicht auch schon Ketchuphersteller, die Rauschmittel in ihre Produkte gemischt haben, bis es aufgeflogen ist? Nein, im Grunde ist auch das sinnlos. Niemand darf CocaCola selber mixen und dann im grossen Steel verkaufen, zumindest in keinem Land, das ein einigermassen sinnvolles Patentsystem hat. Und dass Einzelne es machen, ist ja wohl nicht sooo schlimm, solange es nicht jeder macht.



			
				Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt so viele Gründe warum man Quellcode nicht veröffentlichen sollte, da muss es nicht der sein, den du dir rauspickst.
> Para ... Para ... Paranoid


Nenne mir einen. Oder noch besser... Nenne mir viele...


----------



## Roar (21. Mai 2007)




----------



## Bigwig (21. Mai 2007)

Einerseits bin ich für closed-source wenn es um kommerzielle Projekte geht, denn schliesslich würde offene Source bedeuten, dass man essentielle Teile deiner Source klauen kann, dann obfuscated und so in Windeseile ein Konkurrenzprodukt mit minimalen Kosten und Aufwand in den Umlauf bringen kann. Die schwarzen Schafe würde es geben und das Patentsystem schützt nicht davor. Ein Musiker kann ja auch kein Patent auf eine Kadenz beantragen. Ein solches Architektur-Plagiat wäre mir schon ein Dorn im Auge.

Andererseits halte ich Leute wie Schoppenhauer keineswegs für paranoid, sie haben ein berechtigtes Interesse ihre Daten zu schützen. Viele Unternehmen sammeln Daten und behaupten dann die Quelle der Daten wäre in ihren Erhebungen nicht mehr ersichtlich. In der Vergangenheit war das oft eine Lüge. Die schwarzen Schafe können auch nicht zweifelsfrei identifiziert werden, wenn z.B. die Datenströme verschlüsselt werden, wie es Microsoft mit dem neuen Internet Explorer tut. Absolut bedenklich finde ich, dass es nun schon staatliche Interesse daran existiert, die Festplatten der Bürger ohne deren Wissen zu durchsuchen. Bei einer Hausdurchsuchung darfst du wenigstens anwesend sein, Daten auf deinen Computern dürfen laut (noch) geltendem Recht auf Beantragung nur in deinem Beisein durchsucht werden.

Das Argument, dass man durch open source mehr Kontrolle über die Software auf seinem Rechner erhält und genauer weiss, was diese tut, halte ich nicht für besonders stark. Wer und wieviele von euch haben denn zuletzt ein OpenSource Programm selbst kompiliert statt die binaries direkt zu laden, geschweige denn den Quelltext gelesen?


----------



## Tellerrand (21. Mai 2007)

schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, im Grunde ist auch das sinnlos. Niemand darf CocaCola selber mixen und dann im grossen Steel verkaufen, zumindest in keinem Land, das ein einigermassen sinnvolles Patentsystem hat. Und dass Einzelne es machen, ist ja wohl nicht sooo schlimm, solange es nicht jeder macht.


Genau, und da das so gut funktioniert haben wir auch keine Probleme mit Plagiaten  :roll: 
(Da du CocaCola nicht gut findest, nimm halt Gore)



			
				schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nenne mir einen. Oder noch besser... Nenne mir viele...


Prioritätsgeordnet:
- Der Codediebstahlt, wie gesagt, man kann nicht alles patentieren und es existieren auf dieser Welt auch Leute die sich nicht ans Patentrecht halten. ... welch ein Wunder.
- Raubkopien, Schutz der Software, Beispiel Microsofts Registrierungswahn.
- security through obscurity, nur Scheinsicherheit, aber eine Hürde für jeden der Sicherheitslücken suchen will. (Klar, wer sich nur auf diese Sicherheit verlässt endet wie Microsoft. Gegenargument mehr Augen = weniger Sicherheitslücken trifft nur bedingt zu, der Firmenruf ist wichtiger!)
- Weiterentwicklungen aus zweiter Hand sind wahrscheinlicher, ein Fremdpatch mag für die Herstellerfirma unangenehm werden.
- ...

Wenn es keine Nachteile hätte SourceCode zu veröffentlichen so würden es die Herrsteller machen.
Oder meinst du die machen das aus Spaß an der Freude?
Da fällt mir ein, nenne mir doch erfolgreiche Firmen, die mit dem Verkauf von OS Software Geld verdienen.
So ist nunmal die Wirtschafft, die hällt sich nicht an Ideale und Ideologien, sondern rein an den Gestank von Geld


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Ideale sind gut und wichtig, aber von Idealen allein kann man nicht leben. So lange Mama natürlich die Wäsche wäscht und Essen auf den Tisch zaubert, ist Idealismus billig.


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (21. Mai 2007)

Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Der Codediebstahlt, wie gesagt, man kann nicht alles patentieren und es existieren auf dieser Welt auch Leute die sich nicht ans Patentrecht halten. ... welch ein Wunder.


Nunja. Nachgebaute Programme gib es sowieso immer, das ganze erschwert die Sache halt nur.



			
				Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Raubkopien, Schutz der Software, Beispiel Microsofts Registrierungswahn.


Der Grossteil der Menschheit verwendet auch unter Windoze abgesehen von Windoze vor Allem Freeware, d.h. Software, die an sich schon kostenlos ist. Ausnahmen bilden da die grossen spezifischen Programme, zu denen es ggf. noch keine solchen Alternativen gibt. Da macht Registrierung wenig Sinn.



			
				Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - security through obscurity, nur Scheinsicherheit, aber eine Hürde für jeden der Sicherheitslücken suchen will. (Klar, wer sich nur auf diese Sicherheit verlässt endet wie Microsoft. Gegenargument mehr Augen = weniger Sicherheitslücken trifft nur bedingt zu, der Firmenruf ist wichtiger!)


Den meisten Usern die ein wenig verstehen sollte echt sichere Software lieber sein als Software, bei der die Sicherheitsluecken schwerer zu finden sind, und wenn sie gefunden werden, dann nur vertuscht werden und durch Pseudo-Sinnvolle Patches verkittet werden.



			
				Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Weiterentwicklungen aus zweiter Hand sind wahrscheinlicher, ein Fremdpatch mag für die Herstellerfirma unangenehm werden.


Wieso? Hat es nicht Solaris so gemacht, das jede Codeaenderung automatisch in ihren Besitz uebergeht? Billige Weiterentwicklung der Software entsprechend den Wuenschen der Nutzer, ohne allzu viel dafuer zu tun. Was ist daran schlecht?



			
				Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es keine Nachteile hätte SourceCode zu veröffentlichen so würden es die Herrsteller machen.


Da im Moment aber eine allgemeine Freiheitsbewegung stattfindet, machen das doch sowieso viele Hersteller... Die Einzigen, die es garnicht machen, sind doch eigentlich WinzigWeich.



			
				Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da fällt mir ein, nenne mir doch erfolgreiche Firmen, die mit dem Verkauf von OS Software Geld verdienen.


Sun, Novell, RedHat, ...

Ausserdem... Mich stoert ja nicht nur der Gedanke, dass sie mich /theoretisch/ ausspionieren koennten... Ich denke, mit geeigneten Mechanismen koennte man das verhindern. Mich stoeren zum Einen die mannigfaltigen technischen Nachteile, die Nichtwartbarkeit und Nichtportierbarkeit solcher Programme (schon mal versucht, Flash auf Debian auf nem Sparc zum laufen zu kriegen? x86_64 geht inzwischen, aber ging frueher auch nicht...). Und aber vor Allem stoert mich, dass das Programm generell auch andere Dinge machen kann, von denen ich nichts weiss. Vielleicht ist es garnicht das Programm, sondern eine Sicherheitsluecke oder ein Bug, der irgendwas an meiner Konfiguration veraendert.

Dann im Hinblick auf "Trojaner"... Die ganze Software, die man sich herunterladen kann, ist grundsaetzlich nicht signiert, d.h., ein MITM kann einem da irgendwas unterjubeln... Wenn man sich wenigstens sicher sein koennte, dass das Heruntergeladene vom Hersteller stammt...

Nunja, sagen wirs so... Bei Software, die Geld kostet (und solche verwende ich sowieso nicht, weil ich da nicht die Notwendigkeit habe) kann ich es ein Fuenkchen verstehen - allerdings wuerde ich persoenlich niemals Geld fuer Closed Source ausgeben, aber es soll ja Leute geben, die das tun. Aber zumindest bei so Sachen wie Geraetetreibern nervt es mich, denn da *gibt* es faktisch keinen Grund. Und auch bei Formaten... Zum Beispiel Flash (auch wenn sich das jetzt ja oeffnet,was ich ja schon sehr gut finde)... Es gibt inzwischen genug technische Moeglichkeiten, ein Format so zu gestalten, dass es zwar leicht decodierbar ist, aber dadurch nicht auf die encodierbarkeit geschlossen weren kann (Man nehmen als bekanntestes Beispiel RAR... ansonsten sag ich mal... asymmetrische Verschluesselung, etc.) - ich sag nicht, dass _das_ dann gut ist, aber zumindest kann ich das soweit noch verstehen, dass man eben ein Monopol auf die Erstellung seines Datenformats haben will, aber nicht auf die Nutzung selbst - am Beispiel Flash: Wer Flash-Animationen machen will, soll sich den Editor von Flash kaufen - abspielen koennen sollte jeder koennen, und jeder sollte sich theoretisch nen eigenen Player schreiben koennen).


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Bei soviel unausgegorenem Zeug erübrigt sich ein inhaltlicher Kommentar. Da spricht alles für sich selbst...

Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass mit dem Alter auch die Weisheit kommt (und nicht nur in Form von Zähnen)...


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (21. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ideale sind gut und wichtig, aber von Idealen allein kann man nicht leben. So lange Mama natürlich die Wäsche wäscht und Essen auf den Tisch zaubert, ist Idealismus billig.


Das ist eine Frage der Auffassung. Genau diese Einstellung macht nämlich die Welt schlecht. Jeder holt sich seine persönliche Absolution gegenüber dem Nichteinhalten oder Nichthaben von Idealen dadurch, dass er meint, man kann sich nicht an Ideale halten, da diese unrealistisch sind. Wenn man mal genauer nachdenken würde, würde man wohl feststellen, dass genau das der Grund ist, warum sich keine Ideale durchsetzen... Keiner hält sich daran, und jeder Argumentiert damit, dass sich andere Personen nicht daran halten...



> Bei soviel unausgegorenem Zeug erübrigt sich ein inhaltlicher Kommentar. Da spricht alles für sich selbst...


Soviel zum Thema Arroganz.


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Ich argumentiere grundsätzlich nicht unüberlegt mit "Ich mache das so weil XY das auch so macht.", ich bin ja kein Lemming, weder einer der Bill Gates nacheifert, noch einer für den Richard Stallman der neue Heiland ist (auch wenn beide dengleichen Frisör haben). Im offensichtlichen Gegensatz zu dir kenne ich mehr als nur die blanke Theorie. 

Sag mir doch mal wie es die Welt verbessern soll, wenn ich Leuten meinen Sourcecode für ein Produkt in die Hand drücke, für das unsere Kunden gutes Geld zahlen müssen? Ja, die würden sich freuen... und mein Chef erst...

Wie gesagt, Ideale sind gut und wichtig um Ziele zu setzen. Ideale um des Idealismus Willen ist aber auch nicht der Bringer...

Mal sehen womit du später deine Brötchen verdienst....


----------



## Tier (21. Mai 2007)

Erst der Fraß, dann die Moral!

Deine Ideale will ich sehen solange deine Grundbedürfnisse nicht gedeckt sind, Schoppenhauer.


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (21. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub wir weichen langsam aber sicher vom Thema ab  :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub da mag wer keinen Gegenwind.


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (21. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaub da mag wer keinen Gegenwind.


Jetzt würde ich dich sehr gerne beleidigen. Da spricht man sich für das Ende eines doch aus irgendwelchen Gründen sehr angespannten Gesprächs aus, und dann sowas... Das Zeigt mir deinen Charakter...

Wie dem auch sei. Wenn es erwünscht ist:



> Erst der Fraß, dann die Moral!


Toll, da kann jemand Brecht zitieren...


> Deine Ideale will ich sehen solange deine Grundbedürfnisse nicht gedeckt sind, Schoppenhauer.


Der Punkt ist aber, dass meine Grundbedürfnisse gedeckt sind. Auch in Sachen Software. Bzw. dass Datenschutz diesbezüglich so oder so zu meinen Grundbedürfnissen gehört.
Ich sehe auch nicht so ganz, was das mit dem "Arbeitsmarkt" zu tun hat, dass ich mich gegen closed source ausspreche. Wenn mein Arbeitgeber will, dass ich mit Closed Source arbeite, dann tu ich das eben - dann ist das aber sein Problem, weil es sein Rechner ist.
Ich selber habe etwas dagegen und dementsprechend versuche ich mich zu verhalten.


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Also als Kunde ist dein Arbeitgeber böse, weil er Closed Source entwickelt, aber als Geldquelle ist er gerne gesehen?

Hat das Wort "Doppelmoral" für dich irgendeine Bedeutung?


----------



## chef (21. Mai 2007)

So hab deinen Account wie gewünscht "entfernt". Die Posts muss ich nicht löschen und deinen Nickname kann ich auch als poster stehen lassen so lange er nicht auf dich als "reale" Person rückschlüsse ziehen läßt. ICQ und Mail habe ich entfernt. Nicht das du denkst ich hätte damit irgendwelche verbrecherischen obergemeinheiten vor ... und bitte bitte nicht mehr anmelden, wenn ich dann nach ner weile eh wieder alles löschen soll. hier darf man auch als gast posten. (das geht an alle ich-lasse-meinen-account-grundsätzlich-bei-nachlassender-aktivität-entfernen-naps)


----------

